# lobster stock?



## toddlove8845 (Jul 29, 2005)

when making lobster stock do you prefer to roast the heads or just add them to to your stock?


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

i buy bodies(heads), pull out the insides, and use the insides almost exclusively. Will maybe save the carapaces for a bisque or other shellfish stock or soup app. saute off the inners in whole butter and proceed for the stock.


----------



## chef john (Mar 3, 2005)

I soak the heads in cold water for an hour, then roast them. I proceed with the stock as normal from that point. The flavor is slightly different than that of shells just boiled. I use the roast lobster stock for sauces and broths, and the boiled shell stock for soups.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I like to roast mine. I've worked in places that will "poach" lobster carcasses in butter, then toss the carcasses into a stock. The butter is used for a'la minute mounting of sauces and the like...


----------



## sucrechef (Sep 1, 2005)

We used to make it from sauteed shells flamed with Pernod and with shrimp shells in for extra flavor.


----------



## dpeitzsche (Jan 28, 2012)

I am going to be making lobster bisque.  Is it a good idea to start a lobster stock first?


----------



## rbandu (Apr 30, 2012)

It's essential.


----------



## dpeitzsche (Jan 28, 2012)

After I boiled off the lobsters I shelled them and then crushed them up and made a stock with veggies and liquid.

I strained it off a then reduced it by half.  It turned out great.  Rich in texture and flavour.


----------



## antuco (Feb 28, 2012)

I am looking for a good recipe for lobster bisque please help


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I roast first, it intensifies the flavors. Don't over roast otherwise they will be bitter.


----------



## yourmontage87 (Aug 23, 2010)

I Order lobster bodies from the local fish market and boil the bodies using a mire poix. Strain then reduce.


----------



## chef bilby (Nov 14, 2012)

sucrechef said:


> We used to make it from sauteed shells flamed with Pernod and with shrimp shells in for extra flavor.


+1 only we use Prawns Down here /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## olechef (Sep 17, 2011)

Depends on what I'm going to use it for. If the color doesn't matter, I don't roast. (the color tends to get a bit greenish grey without roasting)
I allways boil it with white wine and fishstock, not water. Gives it more richness and body.


----------



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

olechef said:


> Depends on what I'm going to use it for. If the color doesn't matter, I don't roast. (the color tends to get a bit greenish grey without roasting)
> I allways boil it with white wine and fishstock, not water. Gives it more richness and body.


I know this is an old thread but I like this idea for eliminating that color without resorting to too much tomato paste or other color/flavor. Thanks.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

When making lobster stock, I prefer to saute the shells first, as I feel this brings the vibrant color to the forefront and helps to set it.


----------



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

cheflayne said:


> When making lobster stock, I prefer to saute the shells first, as I feel this brings the vibrant color to the forefront and helps to set it.


Thanks. The taste is always good but I hate fussing with the color sometimes.

Oops, apologies. I did a topic search and did not realize I was in a professional thread. Hope the moderator doesn't kill me.


----------



## youngchefkarl (Dec 12, 2013)

cheflayne said:


> When making lobster stock, I prefer to saute the shells first, as I feel this brings the vibrant color to the forefront and helps to set it.


I believe this is the way Jacques Pepin showed me when he prepared his lobster sauce, I prefer this method but you can get similar results from roasting.


----------



## joel1 (Feb 25, 2017)

I dont know in the US but over Europe there's a preparation called _sauce a l'americaine _(Pardon my French) which is a basically a shellfish stock + tomato and cognac reduced to thick paste (some like the Spanish add a pinch of saffron) which is commonly used to start any lobster bisque or whatever you have in mind.
I believe that you'll need at least eight lobster's shell to get a decent 2liters _lobster stock..._ so if you make your maths it does sounds quite expensive, at least to my ears.


----------



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks.  Do you have a recipe (if it is much different from a typical sauce l'americaine that is)?


----------



## joel1 (Feb 25, 2017)

rpooley said:


> Thanks. Do you have a recipe (if it is much different from a typical sauce l'americaine that is)?


I am sure you can google and find many but what I can is give you a rough idea of what I would do...
roast about 300gr crustacean shells/heads with some peppercorns, star anise and fennel seeds in a smoking hot iron or heavy pot. Flambé that with Pernod/grand marniere or whatever brandy then transfer that to a separated bowI which I would cover with cling film to keep flavors inside and obtain some liquid about 20 minutes before I crush them.
In the same pan I used before but at a medium low heat I would sweat down progressively 50gr onions, 50gr shallots, 10gr garlic, 100gr with 20gr olive oil and 30gr butter about 15min. At this point turn the gas to a high heat and add 150ml white wine, bring that to a boil, then you'll need to add 400gr tomatoes (skins/seeds off) let that cook for good 5mimutes and then add about 700ml fish stock/broth. Boil that up, skim off. Grind the heads and shells that you reserves in the bowl with a handmixer (keep the cling film wrapped as will save from cleaning the walls afterwords.... To follow, pour the shell's paste with the stock, bring to a boil, skim it off, reduce the heat and let that simmer about an hour, grind it with the handmixer again, pass it through a fine sieve.... Repeat boiling,skimming off.

This is for a small batch of you want to scale it up I would suggest to roast the crustacean in the oven

Hope it helps and sorry about my poor English

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

Oops, sorry for posting here.  I accidentally got on the Professional thread with a site search


----------

